# fink dselect/selfupdate problem!



## aquack (Jul 4, 2002)

Technical Details (in advance)

Fink 0.4.0
MacOSX 10.1.5


Hey List-User,

I lately installed Fink. As i tried
"dselect"
and
"Update"
i got the following error-message

Err http://fink.sourceforge.net release/main Packages
  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net release/main Release
  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net release/crypto Packages
  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net release/crypto Release
  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net current/main Packages
  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net current/main Release
  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net current/crypto Packages
  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Err http://fink.sourceforge.net current/crypto Release
  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Failed to fetch
http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist/dists/release/main/binary-darwin-powerpc
/Packages  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Failed to fetch
http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist/dists/release/main/binary-darwin-powerpc
/Release  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Failed to fetch
http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist/dists/release/crypto/binary-darwin-power
pc/Packages  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Failed to fetch
http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist/dists/release/crypto/binary-darwin-power
pc/Release  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Failed to fetch
http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist/dists/current/main/binary-darwin-powerpc
/Packages  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Failed to fetch
http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist/dists/current/main/binary-darwin-powerpc
/Release  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Failed to fetch
http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist/dists/current/crypto/binary-darwin-power
pc/Packages  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Failed to fetch
http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist/dists/current/crypto/binary-darwin-power
pc/Release  Could not resolve '192.168.0.1'
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://fink.sourceforge.net
release/main Packages
(/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/fink.sourceforge.net_bindist_dists_release_main_binar
y-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://fink.sourceforge.net
release/crypto Packages
(/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/fink.sourceforge.net_bindist_dists_release_crypto_bin
ary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://fink.sourceforge.net
current/main Packages
(/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/fink.sourceforge.net_bindist_dists_current_main_binar
y-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://fink.sourceforge.net
current/crypto Packages
(/sw/var/lib/apt/lists/fink.sourceforge.net_bindist_dists_current_crypto_bin
ary-darwin-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones
used instead.

update available list script returned error exit status 1.
Press <enter> to continue.

I am sitting behind a firewall, the first thing i thought was it has something to do with the configuration.

I tried
"fink configure"
Proxy/Firewall settings http://192.168.0.1:8080
I use the same Firewall in FTP-Mode (Passive)
Mirros: Europe / Germany / ....

Unfortanely there is still the same error-message!

If I work with FinkCommander there is only an old "table" shown i.e. no KDE Packages. The funny thing is that I can install some packages by source (as long as the link is still valid), binary packages do not get a connection. Update table doesnl´t have an effect either...

I changed the  /sw/etc/apt to...
# Default APT sources configuration for Fink

# Local package trees - packages built from source locally
# NOTE: keep this in sync with the Trees: line in /sw/etc/fink.conf
# NOTE: run 'fink scanpackages' to create Packages.gz files
#deb file:/sw/fink local main
#deb file:/sw/fink stable main crypto
#deb file:/sw/fink unstable main crypto
# Official binary distribution: download location for packages
# from the latest release
deb http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist release main crypto

# Official binary distribution: download location for updated
# packages built between releases
deb http://fink.sourceforge.net/bindist current main crypto

Does anyone have a clue?????

Thanks a lot...
Axel


----------



## sao (Jul 5, 2002)

aquack,

 Tell me 'fink --version'.

 Please, run in terminal:

 'sudo apt-get update'

 and see if it works, let me know.

 Cheers...

PS: Do you have the Apple December Developer Tools installed?


----------

